# Pokemon vs Digimon



## superchimp (Mar 8, 2010)

What side of monsters win this all out battle.


This battle takes place in an open battlefield.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 8, 2010)

superchimp said:


> What side of monsters win this all out battle.
> 
> 
> This battle takes place in an open battlefield.



Been done before...Digimon raped


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 8, 2010)

This has been done so many times before. Digimon stomps this in a brutal rape. They have far more reality warpers on their side, and more than a few Digital Monsters are confirmed universe busters. 

GG Pokemon.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 8, 2010)

Let me introduce you to wargreymon

He can beat pretty much any pokemon that isn't the Dragon Trio or Mewtwo (maybe), and he's a low tier mega.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Mar 8, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> Let me introduce you to wargreymon
> 
> He can beat pretty much any pokemon that isn't the Dragon Trio or Mewtwo (maybe), and he's a low tier mega.



The weather, and the rock trio could take him down. Digimon has bigger numbers, and they would win. And they have Zeed too.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 8, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> Let me introduce you to wargreymon
> 
> He can beat pretty much any pokemon that isn't the Dragon Trio or Mewtwo (maybe), and he's a low tier mega.



Groudon, Kyogre, and by powerscaling Rayquaza are all able to defeat him, most likely, due to being global climate changers.

Regigigas wins if he ever lands a hit, considering he pulled the continents.

But yeah, Digimon rapes.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 8, 2010)

Weather trio: not happening
Rock Trio: too slow, not happening.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 8, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> *Weather trio: not happening*
> Rock Trio: too slow, not happening.



Against Wargreymon?

The Weather Trio made the continents and oceans. Kyogre and Groudon are both global level climate changers.

Do you think the Fairy Queens from the Dresden Files would also lose against Wargreymon?

And once again, *if* Regigigas lands a hit, Wargreymon dies horribly. That's a big if, though.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 8, 2010)

Weather Trio kills WarGreymon if they gang up on him. They can change the landscape of the earth.

Golem Trio, They get killed. Far too slow. Flight and Terra Force, or Neptuno Force, for Regirock.

Seriously, about 10 Megas with maybe one reality warper takes this whole thing. All of Digimon is not necessary.

WarGreymon and MetalGarurumon take out most pokemon.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 8, 2010)

Another DtD thread


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 8, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Against Wargreymon?
> 
> The Weather Trio made the continents and oceans. Kyogre and Groudon are both global level climate changers.
> 
> ...


Pokemon are all glass cannons, and he's way faster. One Great tornado would rend them to shreads.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 8, 2010)

Not all Pokemon Hadomaru. Groudon Kyogre and Rayquaza could arguably take Mountain+ attacks. But otherwise, yeah, regular Pokemon would fall quickly. However the Weather Trio should be able to take WarGreymon is they gang jump him.


----------



## Judas (Mar 8, 2010)

Doesn't take a genius to figure out that this has been done countless times.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 8, 2010)

Just wanted to ask: Can Rayquaza reach space?

If he does, he's achieved escape velocity and is easily hypersonic, which matters quite a bit for this fight (Weather Trio vs. Wargreymon, not the actual fight).


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 8, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Not all Pokemon Hadomaru. Groudon Kyogre and Rayquaza could arguably take Mountain+ attacks. But otherwise, yeah, regular Pokemon would fall quickly. However the Weather Trio should be able to take WarGreymon is they gang jump him.


if they gang jump him, yeah, he'd lose. i Meant one on one.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 8, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Just wanted to ask: Can Rayquaza reach space?
> 
> If he does, he's achieved escape velocity and is easily hypersonic, which matters quite a bit for this fight (Weather Trio vs. Wargreymon, not the actual fight).



Rayquaza lives in space and flies there for years on end, easily. It feeds on water molecules in the ozone layer and only occasionally rests on Earth.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 8, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Rayquaza lives in space and flies there for years on end, easily. It feeds on water molecules in the ozone layer and only occasionally rests on Earth.



So Rayquaza is hypersonic.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 8, 2010)

So are very many Megas. 

Seriously, ten Megas should solo this. Using one reality warper if necessary.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought he lived in the stratosphere... anyway, if WGM can't do it, Imperialdramon FM solos. (except dragon trio)


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Mar 8, 2010)

Groudon, Kyogre, and Rayquaza are stated to be life wipers, Groudon on his own is powerful enough to wipe out the whole planet with lava. Kyogre can do the same with water IIRC? Wargreymon won't win against them, and you also have the Lake Trio also. Sorry but Wargreymon is not soloing.



hadomaru said:


> Pokemon are all glass cannons, and he's way faster. One Great tornado would rend them to shreads.



Regigigas can make earthquakes across the Planet, and he would kill Wargreymon in one punch.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 8, 2010)

I never said he could solo, or if i did i didn't mean it. he could beat them one on one. how long does the lifewipe take? Oftentimes, lifewiping attacks are useless in battle.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 8, 2010)

WarGreymon ain't getting killed by Regigigas. Hypersonic flight and Terra Force Spam. The Golem will simply be bombed by that, or an Absolute Zero blast from MetalGarurumon's Metal Wolf Claw


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 8, 2010)

Actually, according to the minimum requirement for escape velocity, Rayquaza is probably faster than Wargreymon if it CAN leave the atmosphere.

He also has the power to quell the life-wiping abilities of Groudon and Kyogre.

If Rayquaza is hypersonic, Wargreymon ain't killing him.

Not that it matters, when you have things like Zeed Milleniumon.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Mar 8, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> WarGreymon ain't getting killed by Regigigas. Hypersonic flight and Terra Force Spam. The Golem will simply be bombed by that, or an Absolute Zero blast from MetalGarurumon's Metal Wolf Claw



Regigigas has a better durability since if he got hit by the Terra Force then he should be win, or regen afterwards since Regigigigas was stated to regen from rocks if his body gets destroy.

Pokemon is a much more powerful universe now, and I think you would need someone like Moon=Milleniummon or Huanglongmon to win now.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 8, 2010)

Omnimon X would casually own the fudgers.


----------



## gizmo747 (Mar 8, 2010)

Um do you think the creatures of digimon would stand the slightest chance of victory against the likes of pikachu?


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 8, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> Omnimon X would casually own the fudgers.



Not Arceus, but pretty much anyone else is fair game.

Arceus' feats are pretty much > X Ygdrassil's, if I remember right.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 8, 2010)

gizmo747 said:


> Um do you think the creatures of digimon would stand the slightest chance of victory against the likes of pikachu?



Dot dot fucking dot.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 8, 2010)

gizmo747 said:


> Um do you think the creatures of digimon would stand the slightest chance of victory against the likes of pikachu?



I hope you are trolling. Because if your serious, then your asking for a neg.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't think he's as durable as Yggdrasil.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 8, 2010)

Already negged him.



hadomaru said:


> I don't think he's as durable as Yggdrasil.



Now that I think about it, Yggdrasil in X evolution (Remember, different continuities) created 1 universe (He didn't create the original digital universe, right?) and Arceus created 1 universe plus a very small, pale imitation.

So they're both pretty similar featswise there.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 8, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> I don't think he's as durable as Yggdrasil.



didn't a nerfed arceus tanked a meteorite shower


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 8, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> didn't a nerfed arceus tanked a meteorite shower



To neg, or not to neg?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 8, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> didn't a nerfed arceus tanked a meteorite shower


And i'm fairly Certain Yggdrasil tanked attacks from Mega level digimon casually with no damage.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 8, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> Let me introduce you to wargreymon
> 
> He can beat pretty much any pokemon that isn't the Dragon Trio or Mewtwo (maybe), and he's a low tier mega.



I have to disagree like C.Hook has mentioned the Weather Trio can beat him as well and Regigiggas if he lands a hit would murder him.



C. Hook said:


> Just wanted to ask: Can Rayquaza reach space?
> 
> If he does, he's achieved escape velocity and is easily hypersonic, which matters quite a bit for this fight (Weather Trio vs. Wargreymon, not the actual fight).



From what Deathsaurer keeps saying, apparently so. In fact that's where he's currently hanging out at.



gizmo747 said:


> Um do you think the creatures of digimon would stand the slightest chance of victory against the likes of pikachu?



...you can't be serious



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> didn't a nerfed arceus tanked a meteorite shower



If you mean by tank, that he actually knocked himself the fuck unconcious, than yes.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 8, 2010)

Meteor showers have good jobber auras.



hadomaru said:


> And i'm fairly Certain Yggdrasil tanked attacks from Mega level digimon casually with no damage.



The meteor shower feat is pretty much bullshit, since it's fairly obvious a universe creator shouldn't have any problem with meteors.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, while i agree completely with you, being universe level doesn't mean you have that level of durability. I was simply playing that other guys own game.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 9, 2010)

Digimon has Lucemon in base mode who fought 10 megas and all they could do is seal him. One of those as per Vicious one of the megas is called Ancient Wisemon and he has an ability that re-writes the past and future. Ancient Volcamon can generate antimatter within his body, creating a super-explosion akin to a small Big Bang stated to be the strongest of them all(Most likely out of the 10 who fought Lucemon).

Source/post: And when he's transformed he can create the energy absorption seal stealthily and absorb attacks in a similar fashion. 

The number of universals in digimon>>number of universals in pokemon. Let's not forget Apocalymon's Grand Big Bang attack. There are digimon who can dodge lightning and reach escape velocity as well if I recall. Zeed is'nt needed.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 9, 2010)

Pokemon wins
They just cant be beat
They have Ditto who can turn into any monster
They also have mewtwo and Celebi


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 9, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pokemon wins
> They just cant be beat
> They have Ditto who can turn into any monster
> They also have mewtwo and Celebi


lol @ ditto.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 9, 2010)

Pretty sure Yggdrasill would disagree with you T-pin


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 9, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pokemon wins
> They just cant be beat
> They have Ditto who can turn into any monster
> They also have mewtwo and Celebi



Celebi's time travel is useless against omnipotents/omnicients/abstracts.

Ditto doesn't copy the actual stats of a pokemon, meaning it'll still be weak even if it transformed into a copy of NEO or something.

Mewtwo is a global life wiper given enough time and easily hypersonic, but that's no use against something like Moon=Millenimon.


----------



## Hotcherie (Mar 9, 2010)

Hell, mewtwo would get stomped by omnimon


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 9, 2010)

That's not all there can also be more than one omnimon, because it is a part of an evolution line, unlike pokemon where there is only one legendary pokemon in the world.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 9, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pokemon wins
> They just cant be beat
> They have Ditto who can turn into any monster
> They also have mewtwo and Celebi



Lol. No.
Ditto will be killed by MarineAngemon because he is so much better looking.
And Mewtwo and Celebi are powerful, however Digimon has far too many high scale reality warpers.
Pokemon loses.


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2010)

Any EoS starter Digimon can solo.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 9, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pokemon wins
> *They just cant be beat*
> They have Ditto who can turn into any monster
> They also have mewtwo and Celebi



Flawless logic... 

Lucemon Fallen Mode crushes their petty universe before breakfast. FYI, this is a guy who as a Rookie-level was capable of making MEGA-level Digimon quake in their boots.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 9, 2010)

Stop wanking, Cubey. Any end of series Starter includes stuff such as Sylphmon and Lillymon, who are hardly anything compared to Arceus.

And wasn't Lucemon a moon buster only? I haven't watched Digimon Frontier, but it says so on the wiki.



jazz189 said:


> That's not all there can also be more than one omnimon, because it is a part of an evolution line, unlike pokemon where there is only one legendary pokemon in the world.



Actually, there's only 1 Omnimon in some of the continuities, and none in the others; just because it's possible to digivolve into it doesn't mean it always happens.

Since there's multiple continuities, there's still multiple Omnimons in this battle.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 9, 2010)

I have heard that each of the Seven Demons Lords are a dimension level threat.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Mar 9, 2010)

Video game wise, I say like Pokemon better since the Pokemon games are much more fun to play, and the last Digimon game I enjoy was the fighting game for the GBA.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 9, 2010)

However, anime wise, digimon in a horrible stomp.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 9, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> However, anime wise, digimon in a horrible stomp.



Always been that way. Pokemon anime sucks balls, Pokemon games rock.

Digimon games are bad to mediocre, Digimon anime is... Mediocre.


----------



## Vicious (Mar 9, 2010)

Lucemon FM could probably solo, except maybe Arceus, but I believe Lucemon SM could pull off a win, imo.


C. Hook said:


> Now that I think about it, Yggdrasil in X evolution (Remember, different continuities) created 1 universe (He didn't create the original digital universe, right?) and Arceus created 1 universe plus a very small, pale imitation.
> 
> So they're both pretty similar featswise there.


Yggdrasil created three plains actually; Urd (distant past), Verdani (present), and Skuld (future).

Yggdrasil in Digimon Savers was about to destroy both universes, and create a new universe, but ofc it was defeated before it could do this.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 9, 2010)

Excluding the heavy hitters from both sides, any average Ultimate Digimon is, for the most part, superior to a fully grown Pokemon. And that is just the Ultimate level. 

Digimon is also vastly more haxed than Pokemon with many of their attacks, such as Gate of Destiny and Pidemon turning people into keychains.

Digimon also has the numbers on their side.

And when you do include the heavy hitters from both sides, Zeed will trump Arceus. Pokemon really has no method of winning.


----------



## Plague (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't see any pokemon surviving Giga Cannon.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 10, 2010)

Vademon is a mid-tier Ultimate who creates his own Universe/dimension...I'd like to see anything in Pokémon even match him, let alone those superior to him.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 10, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Vademon is a mid-tier Ultimate who creates his own Universe/dimension...I'd like to see anything in Pok?mon even match him, let alone those superior to him.



His dimension actually wasn't that big, certainly no where close to universe sized. Using that logic, Sasuke is a universal manipulator. It's also completely fucked up scaling wise, since being a universe creator would put him well above guys like Wargreymon, yet Vademon got defeated by HerculeseKabuterimon.

And no one's saying Pokemon actually wins. That would be insanely stupid at this point, considering there's been 3 pages of discussion on how hard of a rapestomp this is.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 10, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Actually, there's only 1 Omnimon in some of the continuities, and none in the others; just because it's possible to digivolve into it doesn't mean it always happens.
> 
> Since there's multiple continuities, there's still multiple Omnimons in this battle.



I know that but I meant it for the other broken megas that are not a part of a group. Like some of the angel and devil type digimon.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 10, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> His dimension actually wasn't that big, certainly no where close to universe sized. Using that logic, Sasuke is a universal manipulator.* It's also completely fucked up scaling wise, since being a universe creator would put him well above guys like Wargreymon, yet Vademon got defeated by HerculeseKabuterimon*.
> 
> And no one's saying Pokemon actually wins. That would be insanely stupid at this point, considering there's been 3 pages of discussion on how hard of a rapestomp this is.



To be fair, Vademon is pretty...crap...in other area's.

He shot Tentomon with his _Alien Ray_ and knocked him back to a Baby-level, though that's probably as much his partners total apathy as anything Vademon actually did.

In short: Vademon was a one-trick pony. Without his mad universe creating ability he'd be mincemeat for Etemon or any other reasonably strong Ultimate.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 11, 2010)

Another massive factor is Calumon (the Catalyst) from season 3, who can make a world's worth of digimon digivolve directly to their Mega level.


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 11, 2010)

My first love Pokemon :33


----------



## PikachuAsuncion (Mar 9, 2011)

Digimon, bro


----------



## Amari (Mar 9, 2011)

Digimon wins.

It has a better story, better fights, stronger and overall better characters.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 9, 2011)

Did this really need to be necroed?


----------



## Amari (Mar 9, 2011)

I apologize Emperor Joker.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 9, 2011)

Amari360 said:


> I apologize Emperor Joker.



Wasn't referring to you...you probably weren't paying attention and didn't notice that PikachuAsuncion had necroed it.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 10, 2011)

hah, lol necro.
Yeah, Digimon wins do to having more universals and a multiversal.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 10, 2011)

Strange how a user with a Pokemon in their username necroes this thread siding with Digimon...

I choose Pokemon.


----------



## Amari (Mar 10, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Wasn't referring to you...you probably weren't paying attention and didn't notice that PikachuAsuncion had necroed it.



Oh, my bad. Carry on then.


----------



## Solrac (Mar 10, 2011)

I support Pokemon over Digimon anyday, but Digimon would easily win in a fight, but I think the Arceus and the Dragon Trio alone would have the pokemon army destroy a large chunk of Digimon before going down.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 10, 2011)

Asassin said:


> I support Pokemon over Digimon anyday, but Digimon would easily win in a fight, but I think the Arceus and the Dragon Trio alone would have the pokemon army destroy a large chunk of Digimon before going down.



Um considering that a large chunk of the digimon world includes reality warpers I'd have to say no.


----------



## Solrac (Mar 10, 2011)

jazz189 said:


> Um considering that a large chunk of the digimon world includes reality warpers I'd have to say no.



anyone below universal I meant. and don't underestimate arceus and the dragon trio, in their prime, they can pretty much compete with a lot of mega-level digimon. Just my opinion.

I've remembered the heated flamewars of pokemon vs. digimon, and I know I get flak for saying that pokemon is better. Though I have enjoyed digimon once and will admit even now its anime is far superior to pokemon's.


----------



## Extasee (Mar 10, 2011)

Pokemon stomps.


----------



## Amari (Mar 10, 2011)

Hack said:


> Digimon stomps.



Fixed.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 10, 2011)

Asassin said:


> anyone below universal I meant. and don't underestimate arceus and the dragon trio, in their prime, they can pretty much compete with a lot of mega-level digimon. Just my opinion.
> 
> I've remembered the heated flamewars of pokemon vs. digimon, and I know I get flak for saying that pokemon is better. Though I have enjoyed digimon once and will admit even now its anime is far superior to pokemon's.



Umm you do realize that the Digimon anime does not showcase even half of the digimon there are, right?

From the top of my head Digimon that could one shot the Pokemon universe.

Zeed Milleniumon
Moon Milleniumon
To save space the Royal knights
Susanoomon
The ten ancient legendary warriors
Lucemon
Ulforce V-dramon Future Mode
Quite a few X-antibody digimon
Ten ancient legendary warriors
Megidramon
etc. 

The reason I say that the digimon verse wins is not because of nostalgia but because Digimon-verseare far too many Eldritch Abominations.


----------



## EnigmaJ (Mar 10, 2011)

> Zeed Milleniumon - *Yes*
> Moon Milleniumon - *Yes*
> To save space the Royal knights - *Only Alphamon, Omnimon X, and UlforceVeedramon can even think about affecting things on a universal scale or fighting the trio/Acreus.*
> Susanoomon - *Might be able to stand up to the dragon trio. Not sure.*
> ...



Assasin, as well as I, already agree that Digimon will win in the end, but your trying to pass of the ideal that a "_*large chunk*_" of digimon can not only stand up to the Dragon Trio/Arceus ( universe enders/creators ), but also solo the Pokemon'verse... something I have a hard time believing when I take a look at the digimon you came up with "off the top of your head".


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 10, 2011)

Omnimon X is probably the weakest that can match Arceus


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 10, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> Assasin, as well as I, already agree that Digimon will win in the end, but your trying to pass of the ideal that a "_*large chunk*_" of digimon can not only stand up to the Dragon Trio/Arceus ( universe enders/creators ), but also solo the Pokemon'verse... something I have a hard time believing when I take a look at the digimon you came up with "off the top of your head".



Unlike Pokemon the some of the most powerful Digimon are a part of a evolutionary line ( I can't say normal because they don't have a set evolutionary line).

Also of the Warrior Ten
Ancient Wisemon, Ancient Volcanomon (carries a volcano that has the force of the minor big bang on its back), Ancient Garurumon (Completely stops electron movement in the entire body of the enemy and then freezes them).

There is also a Royal knight whose name is very long and I've plum forgotten. I don't remember the others for the life of me, which is why I didn't remember that Ulforce V-dramon was a part of the royal knights. I think there's also digimon that has an illusionary attack that makes their opponent think themselves to be their own enemy and subsequently kill themselves.

Though I've got a question is the digi-core which is the very same thing as a Digimon's soul be considered a normal soul by OBD standards?


----------



## EnigmaJ (Mar 10, 2011)

> Ancient Wisemon



Its unknown whether or not his ability would trap beings who can already travel through universes/dimensions to begin with. And by the way, Arceus indirectly created knowledge via Uxie. 



> Ancient Volcanomon (carries a volcano that has the force of the minor big bang on its back)



Unquantifiable. Even human built particle accelerators are said to "replicate the Big Bang", so the it likely describes the effects of his colliding matter and antimatter ( of which we don't know how much he's producing ). 



> Ancient Garurumon (Completely stops electron movement in the entire body of the enemy and then freezes them).



We don't know the range of this attack, but pickiness aside, I doubt this would have much of an effect on pseudo-abstracts who literally embody their respective dimensions, or a being who can exist independently of matter ( Arceus ).


----------



## Gig (Mar 10, 2011)

Etemon who is not even in the top 100 strongest Digimon regenerated from being ripped into his base particles by a Black Hole and even came back stronger


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 10, 2011)

Etemon, however, is certainly in the Top 10 when it comes to awesome


----------



## Gig (Mar 10, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Etemon, however, is certainly in the Top 10 when it comes to awesome



*Top 10 most awesome Digimon*
1) Etemon
2) Etemon
3) Etemon
4) Etemon
5) Etemon
6) Etemon
7) Etemon
8) Etemon 
9) Etemon
10) Omegamon


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 10, 2011)

indeed


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 11, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> Its unknown whether or not his ability would trap beings who can already travel through universes/dimensions to begin with. And by the way, Arceus indirectly created knowledge via Uxie.



Just a part of Ancient Wisemon's data


> Due to the Akashic Records which record all of the excellent intellects of ancient times, it is said that there is nothing which Ancient Wisemon doesn't know. It is a sage that possesses the knowledge of the distant past, but can also forecast the distant future. Its Special Moves are with ultimate wisdom calculating the coordinates to the spirit world and imprisoning the opponent for eternity in that separate universe (Laplace no Ma), and summoning the ultimate evil god from that universe (Elder Sign)
> 
> From Wikimon






> Unquantifiable. Even human built particle accelerators are said to "replicate the Big Bang", so the it likely describes the effects of his colliding matter and antimatter ( of which we don't know how much he's producing ).



No I checked his profile its describing the explosion he gives off.




> We don't know the range of this attack, but pickiness aside, I doubt this would have much of an effect on pseudo-abstracts who literally embody their respective dimensions, or a being who can exist independently of matter ( Arceus ).



They have to have some type of physical body in order for them to be captured inside of a pokeball.


----------



## EnigmaJ (Mar 11, 2011)

> Just a part of Ancient Wisemon's data



Again, nothing suggests that said that a being capable of tearing holes through space/time and crossing through universes/dimensions would be affected by this. Even if you want to abuse the No Limits Fallacy, we still don't know the range of this attack or how its initiated.



> No I checked his profile its describing the explosion he gives off.



Yes, the explosion that results from the collision of matter and antimatter within its body. Thats what I just said, but the fact remains that we don't know how much energy he's releasing from this attack ( aka, how much antimatter and matter he's colliding in the first place ). The fact remains that nothing suggests this thing, Ancient Wisemon, or Ancience Garurumon are universal threats.



> They have to have some type of physical body in order for them to be captured inside of a pokeball.



Not necessarily, seeing as intangible ghost pokemon are still able to be caught by the pokeballs ( whatever substance they are made out of don't have to interact with normal matter at all ). That aside, Arceus and the Dragon Trio existed before the first matter came into being, and Palkia, in particular, is described as not being alive in the normal sense that we are. Physical? Maybe they're physical, but not in the sense that normal matter is. Maybe they're "physical-bodies" are merely illusions of their "non-physical" being. The fact remains, however, that they aren't bound by matter, and "freezing electrons" within their "bodies" is not only an effect that probably won't even work on them , buts its something they could likely reverse.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 11, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> Again, nothing suggests that said that a being capable of tearing holes through space/time and crossing through universes/dimensions would be affected by this. Even if you want to abuse the No Limits Fallacy, we still don't know the range of this attack or how its initiated.



I just explained how he does it. He uses the mirror in his chest and then coordinates the location of the spiritual world, and locks the opponent in that dimension. Also consider this if a Pokemon can get captured by a pokeball, then then what does that say for their ability to escape alternate dimensions.




> Yes, the explosion that results from the collision of matter and antimatter within its body. Thats what I just said, but the fact remains that we don't know how much energy he's releasing from this attack ( aka, how much antimatter and matter he's colliding in the first place ). The fact remains that nothing suggests this thing, Ancient Wisemon, or Ancience Garurumon are universal threats.


Like I said before its a detonation outside his body, which he uses as an attack against his opponent, unless you can pokemon that can tank a big bang




> Not necessarily, seeing as intangible ghost pokemon are still able to be caught by the pokeballs ( whatever substance they are made out of don't have to interact with normal matter at all ). That aside, Arceus and the Dragon Trio existed before the first matter came into being, and Palkia, in particular, is described as not being alive in the normal sense that we are. Physical? Maybe they're physical, but not in the sense that normal matter is. Maybe they're "physical-bodies" are merely illusions of their "non-physical" being. The fact remains, however, that they aren't bound by matter, and "freezing electrons" within their "bodies" is not only an effect that probably won't even work on them , buts its something they could likely reverse.



Considering that the three dragons and Arceus are in fact not ghost types you did nothing to prove your point.


----------



## Solrac (Mar 11, 2011)

Yo guys check this vid out. It's hilarious. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_5xXDZ9SNA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Solrac (Mar 11, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> Assasin, as well as I, already agree that Digimon will win in the end, but your trying to pass of the ideal that a "_*large chunk*_" of digimon can not only stand up to the Dragon Trio/Arceus ( universe enders/creators ), but also solo the Pokemon'verse... something I have a hard time believing when I take a look at the digimon you came up with "off the top of your head".



I'm just saying that arceus and the dragon trio is a match for a lot of higher-tier digimon and that they shouldn't be underestimated.


----------



## EnigmaJ (Mar 11, 2011)

> I just explained how he does it. He uses the mirror in his chest and then coordinates the location of the spiritual world, and locks the opponent in that dimension.



Doesn't tell us its range.



> Also consider this if a Pokemon can get captured by a pokeball, then then what does that say for their ability to escape alternate dimensions.



Pokemon aren't captured against their will , let alone the Gods.



> Like I said before its a detonation outside his body, which he uses as an attack against his opponent,



And I'm going to repeat myself a third time- We don't know how much energy said detonation releases. The fact that it "mimics a big bang" is unquantifiable, since there are machines built to today that do just that. 

"...and generating antimatter within its body, carrying out a super-detonation comparable to a *tiny* Big Bang (Supernova)."

You can't fucking quantify this. 



> Considering that the three dragons and Arceus are in fact not ghost types you did nothing to prove your point.



The point is, the Dragon Trio aren't composed of matter either; The fact that they can be "captured" by Pokeballs does not prove otherwise. Even if they had a physical body that could be affected by such an attack, there's nothing stopping them from using their powers afterwards to reverse the effect and destroy AncientGarurumon.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 11, 2011)

Asassin said:


> I'm just saying that arceus and the dragon trio is a match for a lot of higher-tier digimon and that they shouldn't be underestimated.


maybe low high tier.
Anyone who can bust a universe and restart it is stronger than the dragon trio and possibly a match for Arceus.


----------



## EnigmaJ (Mar 11, 2011)

> Anyone who can bust a universe and restart it is stronger than the dragon trio



The Dragon Trio members can "bust a universe and restart it" too actually ( or at least, Palkia and Dialga ).


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 11, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> The Dragon Trio members can "bust a universe and restart it" too actually ( or at least, Palkia and Dialga ).


Anyone who rewrites a universe would logically rewrite both time and matter at the same time.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 11, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> Pokemon aren't captured against their will , let alone the Gods.



Suicune in HG/SS was looking for a worthy trainer to entrust itself to. Yeah... Nothing is capturing the Gods unless they want to be caught and this has never actually happened in *ANY* canon. Even in B/W Cynthia only mentions the trainer that fought Giratina, we have no idea how it was calmed down. In any case HG/SS built up the fact that the legendaries have a soft spot for people they deem worthy, which are few and far between.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 11, 2011)

EnigmaJ said:


> Doesn't tell us its range.


considering that it is from the card, his range is unknown. Then again that's ditto for any entry in the pokedex.





> Pokemon aren't captured against their will , let alone the Gods.



Didn't Cyrus capture them against their will at one point?



> And I'm going to repeat myself a third time- We don't know how much energy said detonation releases. The fact that it "mimics a big bang" is unquantifiable, since there are machines built to today that do just that.
> 
> "...and generating antimatter within its body, carrying out a super-detonation comparable to a *tiny* Big Bang (Supernova)."
> 
> You can't fucking quantify this.



Wouldn't that go both ways though? For OBD battles involving pokemon using the dex entries which doesn't quantify their abilities? And yeah you still gotta prove that the pokemon can still survive a big bang.



> The point is, the Dragon Trio aren't composed of matter either; The fact that they can be "captured" by Pokeballs does not prove otherwise. Even if they had a physical body that could be affected by such an attack, there's nothing stopping them from using their powers afterwards to reverse the effect and destroy AncientGarurumon.



And I'm asking you where was it ever stated that the dragon trio don't have physical bodies. Cause I'm looking at their information right now and it says nothing of the sort, and if you want to point at the movie then that includes Arceus getting KOed by a meteor shower, which doesn't prove your point at all.


----------



## Solrac (Mar 11, 2011)

Did anyone watch that vid I just posted? And exactly how do you embed vids? help!


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 11, 2011)

jazz189 said:


> Didn't Cyrus capture them against their will at one point?


That hardly qualifies as a pokeball. You want to use a method Arceus left to control them to say they can be caught in one. Brilliant...



> Wouldn't that go both ways though? For OBD battles involving pokemon using the dex entries which doesn't quantify their abilities? And yeah you still gotta prove that the pokemon can still survive a big bang.


Considering the actual legend says they made the universe it's kinda laughable to suggest they can't. It gets worse when you get into the anime and mangas where they have funny feats of reversing time to the starting point and creating new universes. Explosions would be useless, even if it is a literal big bang. 




> And I'm asking you where was it ever stated that the dragon trio don't have physical bodies. Cause I'm looking at their information right now and it says nothing of the sort, and if you want to point at the movie then that includes Arceus getting KOed by a meteor shower, which doesn't prove your point at all.


The latest version of it in HG/SS has Arceus as the source of all things so... And they're quite clearly not physical in the anime with their true forms restored.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, a big bang isn't gonna cut it here.


----------



## EnigmaJ (Mar 11, 2011)

> Then again that's ditto for any entry in the pokedex.



This is true... you're point?



> Didn't Cyrus capture them against their will at one point?



Not with a Pokeball. He used the red chain, which were crafted from the gems atop the heads of Azelf, Mesprit, and Uxie ( Pokemon of Spirit who were given enough power by Arceus to be able to neutralize one of the trio in the first place ). 



> Wouldn't that go both ways though? For OBD battles involving pokemon using the dex entries which doesn't quantify their abilities?



Of course, depending on the entry and how much information it gives. For example, the Gyrados entry doesn't explicitly say it can take out a city in one shot and Machamp's pokedex entry doesn't explicitly describe the size of the "mountain" it can move. Don't see why thats relevant here though.



> And yeah you still gotta prove that the pokemon can still survive a big bang.



No I don't, since you've yet to prove how much power is behind this "big bang". The Dragon Trio, for example, would laugh at the miniature particle collisions inside a particle accelerator, and those also "mimic big bangs". This is the fourth time I've had to say this, and still you come back basically saying "lol big bang". 



> And I'm asking you where was it ever stated that the dragon trio don't have physical bodies.



Its from the Sinnoh legend, which basically describes Arceus, and the Trio as "existing" before existence, the Pokedex Entries, which describes Dialga and Palkia as being the embodiments of time and space, and from Cyrus himself, when he says Giratina *IS* the distortion world. The game also describes Palkia as not being "alive" in the normal sense that we are. They literally embody their physical realm; Their physical bodies are only a small part of their being, so "freezing them" ( assuming they are even composed of matter )  would not be a sure fire way of neutralizing their consciousness and power. This is all, of course, assuming AncientGarurumon could even get into range to use this attack. 



> if you want to point at the movie then that includes Arceus getting KOed by a meteor shower



Which is funny, since thats the same Arceus that did this ( courtesy of Ultimate Deathsaurer ).


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 11, 2011)

What's funny is that pic doesn't begin to show the full scope of what Arceus was doing while asleep. I could do another pictorial walk-through but the number of screen caps would be too excessive to be worth it... At some point I'll need to quit being lazy and do a proper respect thread.


----------



## EnigmaJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah... I really need to rewatch the movies and those particular episodes when I get the chance. To be honest, I was quite surprised when I first saw that particular pic; Its common sense that Arceus could do something like that, but I never expected to them to show him do something like that so straight up.


----------



## Solrac (Mar 11, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> What's funny is that pic doesn't begin to show the full scope of what Arceus was doing while asleep. I could do another pictorial walk-through but the number of screen caps would be too excessive to be worth it... At some point I'll need to quit being lazy and do a proper respect thread.



speaking of which, how come nobody ever makes a respect thread for pokemon, despite how broken they are?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm gonna guess same reason I haven't, all the effort is insane. Need the scans, need the screen caps, need the game excerpts. It adds up quick.


----------



## Solrac (Mar 11, 2011)

@ultimatedeathsaur: Digimon has a respect thread, but how come pokemon (a smaller universe than them) doesn't on any versus board yet? 

And still, while we're at it: 



Asassin said:


> Yo guys check this vid out. It's hilarious.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_5xXDZ9SNA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 11, 2011)

If i was to hazard a guess, i would say there are more digifans than pokefans here. or at least more dedicated. but idk.


----------



## Solrac (Mar 11, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> If i was to hazard a guess, i would say there are more digifans than pokefans here. or at least more dedicated. but idk.



Good guess, though i'm one of the few that favor pokemon over digimon (at least outside the anime department anyway) and btw did you find the vid above funny?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 11, 2011)

It was pretty good. i coulda done without the screamo rendition of the pokemon theme :/


----------



## Shagia Frost (Mar 12, 2011)

Just a newb question: Can  solo:

1. Entire pokemon verse?
2. All normal pokemons including mewtwo, but excluding the all legendary pokemons like Hoh - oh and others?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 12, 2011)

1. no.
2. kinda featless, but i'd probably say yes.


----------



## Solrac (Mar 12, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> It was pretty good. i coulda done without the screamo rendition of the pokemon theme :/



so did you like anything about the vid? favorite part lol? When I watched that, I liked it when the pokemon battled the digimon at the beginning.


----------

